# 2017 Cruze LS reflector headlights



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I saw that Gen 1 has a headlight height adjustment dial inside, but my car doesn’t so I’m assuming I need to manually adjust it using a screw/knob on the headlight assembly itself.


There's a little hex key adjustment knob on the headlight assembly on both Gen 1 and Gen 2 Cruzes I've owned (granted, my Gen 2 has the projector lights).

BOTH were aimed way too low straight out of the factory. You often see Gen 1's on the road where the lights look dim as heck compared to other cars. Once I aimed them up about 2 turns on the Gen 1, and 1 on the Gen 2, both were much better about illuminating signs and stuff, and I was never flashed by oncoming cars again in the Gen 1.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is for a Gen I, but it should be similar:


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

You can purchase diode dynamics LED headlight. Low Beam LED Headlight Bulbs for 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze (non-projector) (pair)


----------

